# Adult Swim Thread...



## insein (Oct 30, 2006)

Figured i'd start one to discuss adult swim shows.  I know at least Dan and myself will respond to it.  

The new Aqua teens are awfully, well, weird.  An episode about a giant penis cutting off penis' and building a penis ship is weirder than normal for ATHF.  Then the last one where they make a dog and it wants to rape Carl.  It was funny but definitely off the wall.  

Frisky Dingo is now on my tivo schedule.  Killface is the funniest part of the show i think but its worth watching all around.  

Stroker and Hoop is all reruns but they are classic.  

When the hell is new Korgath coming?

Robot Chicken has some good moments but its begining to bore me.  

Harvey Birdman is always good.  

Thats all my random thoughts on the Comedy Part of AS.  Anime is all different and im not sure if anyone on here likes anime, so why bore people with my musings on the shows.


----------



## Dan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm really enjoying the new lineup, it reminds me of old-school Adult Swim (all the way in 2004).

Aqua Teen I thought was great last night. They're using Carl a lot this season, which is fine right now, but I worry that he'll get old after a while. Let's give Shake the spotlight a little. That said, this week's was better than last week's. I loved that Handbanana "brought this family together" even as he was raping Carl. And Carl getting nude in his backyard was pretty funny, too.

I officially like Frisky Dingo. At first, I wasn't sure, but it's good stuff. You can definitely tell it's the same team behind Sealab, I think that's why I like it.

I don't like Stroker and Hoop at all. Never even been able to sit through a full episode of it.

Ditto Korgath.

I'm with you on Robot Chicken. At first, I thought it was okay, nothing great, but bearable. Now, I really never even watch it anymore. It's basically the same thing every single week (80's toys in adult situations and/or movie parodies). It's like they took a Family Guy script, removed all the plot, and just left the cutaway jokes. The unfunny ones, i mean.

Birdman is good, I'm sad to see it go. I was afraid it wouldn't work without Stephen Colbert, but last night's was good and Colbert-less.

No love for 12 Oz. Mouse? It's definitely the most out-there of any of the Adult Swim shows, but I've really gotten into it. It sort of reminds me of Twin Peaks. I've heard that it makes it better if you've been hanging with your little green friend, if you know what I mean.


----------



## insein (Oct 30, 2006)

12 oz mouse i tried but the animation remind me too much of squidbillies.  Just can't handle it.

Stroker and Hoop has this strange humor that hits you at different angles. Like the last episode i watched had them as body guards for MC Homicidal Rapist.  I thought that was hillarious in and of itself.  Stroker is just such an ass to people and Hoop is such a dumbass but not in a retarded way (more like a strung out hippy kinda way) it makes for good tv. 

Yea the leaving of Stephen Colbert i hope doesnt hurt Birdman.  Phil's antics were some of the best moments in that show.  

You like the anime at all, Dan?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 30, 2006)

What about Metalocalypse?  That has got to be one of the funniest thins I've seen in a LOOOOOOONG time.


----------



## insein (Oct 30, 2006)

Hobbit said:


> What about Metalocalypse?  That has got to be one of the funniest thins I've seen in a LOOOOOOONG time.



Havent really caught Metalocalypse yet.  IT seems funny.


----------



## Kagom (Oct 30, 2006)

Metalocalypse seems to me to be trying to go for that *Heavy Metal* feel and it doesn't do it well.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 30, 2006)

Kagom said:


> Metalocalypse seems to me to be trying to go for that *Heavy Metal* feel and it doesn't do it well.



It pokes fun at the whole death metal culture, and does a very good job at it.


----------



## Kagom (Oct 30, 2006)

Hobbit said:


> It pokes fun at the whole death metal culture, and does a very good job at it.


Somewhat.  I'm a death metal fan and totally not with the culture


----------



## Dan (Oct 31, 2006)

I forgot Squidbillies! I love Squidbillies, even when it's way too weird, it's still different, and I really like the way it's drawn.

Metalocalypse doesn't do much for me. I assume you have to be a fan of death metal to truly appreciate it?

Insein, there are a few anime shows that I can sort of get into, Samurai Champloo being the standout, but I don't really watch any of them all that often. I appreciate anime, as it is probably some of the best animation anywhere, but I'm almost always busy on Saturday nights, and besides that, I assume Adult Swim edits the anime they show (is this true?), so I'd really rather see the DVDs anyway.

Unless we're including Super Milk Chan in this category, because I loves me some Milk Chan!


----------



## insein (Oct 31, 2006)

Dan said:


> I forgot Squidbillies! I love Squidbillies, even when it's way too weird, it's still different, and I really like the way it's drawn.
> 
> Metalocalypse doesn't do much for me. I assume you have to be a fan of death metal to truly appreciate it?
> 
> ...



Cartoon network edits the anime during the day like Dragonball, One Piece and such.  Adult swim for the most part keeps them unedited. Most of the violence is intact.  Im not sure about some of the translations as the character reactions don't always coincide with the words that they are speaking.  

Anyway, yes Shamploo is like #2 for me behind Cowboy bebop.  Ghost in the Shell is also right up there for the action and some of the best animation around.  FLCL is great cause its a mind trip with only 6 episodes and you seem to notice something different everytime you watch it.  Bleach has an interesting storyline and chracters you can grow to like.  Trinity blood is out there (as most animes are).  Don't know if i'll get into it so much.  The rest bore me like Full MEtal Alchemist and Inuyasha.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 31, 2006)

insein said:


> Cartoon network edits the anime during the day like Dragonball, One Piece and such.  Adult swim for the most part keeps them unedited. Most of the violence is intact.  Im not sure about some of the translations as the character reactions don't always coincide with the words that they are speaking.
> 
> Anyway, yes Shamploo is like #2 for me behind Cowboy bebop.  Ghost in the Shell is also right up there for the action and some of the best animation around.  FLCL is great cause its a mind trip with only 6 episodes and you seem to notice something different everytime you watch it.  Bleach has an interesting storyline and chracters you can grow to like.  Trinity blood is out there (as most animes are).  Don't know if i'll get into it so much.  The rest bore me like Full MEtal Alchemist and Inuyasha.



Awwww, I like Full Metal Alchemist.  Of course, the first time I watched it, it was on downloaded fan subs acquired by the school anime club, so I got to see 2-4 episodes at a time...


----------



## insein (Oct 31, 2006)

Hobbit said:


> Awwww, I like Full Metal Alchemist.  Of course, the first time I watched it, it was on downloaded fan subs acquired by the school anime club, so I got to see 2-4 episodes at a time...



I tried watching Full metal.  I was interested for about 10-15 episodes.  Then i realized it was EXACTLY like Inuyasha where they wonder around endlessly looking for the philosopher's stone/sacred jewel without ever confronting the enemy in a final battle.  Too many episodes no climax.  The reason shows like Dragonball were so successful is because they have an enemy thats the biggest baddest enemy ever.  They DB guys go kick their asses over the course of 25-50 episodes but you get to a climax.  Then the story goes on after the climax and you start all over.  Inuyasha and FMA never end.  They just keep running around like assholes and never find out whats going on.  

Also a reason why i love anime's like Cowboy Bebop, Samarai Shamploo and FLCL.  They have a limited number of episodes that tell a story, get to the point and have a climax.  Lots of action packed into a short amount of time that leaves you wanting more when its all over.


----------



## Dan (Nov 1, 2006)

The serial aspect is one thing I like about some anime. That's also partially why I like 12 Oz. Mouse, though I can't say I'm sure the storyline will go anywhere (or has gone anywhere).


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 1, 2006)

insein said:


> I tried watching Full metal.  I was interested for about 10-15 episodes.  Then i realized it was EXACTLY like Inuyasha where they wonder around endlessly looking for the philosopher's stone/sacred jewel without ever confronting the enemy in a final battle.  Too many episodes no climax.  The reason shows like Dragonball were so successful is because they have an enemy thats the biggest baddest enemy ever.  They DB guys go kick their asses over the course of 25-50 episodes but you get to a climax.  Then the story goes on after the climax and you start all over.  Inuyasha and FMA never end.  They just keep running around like assholes and never find out whats going on.
> 
> Also a reason why i love anime's like Cowboy Bebop, Samarai Shamploo and FLCL.  They have a limited number of episodes that tell a story, get to the point and have a climax.  Lots of action packed into a short amount of time that leaves you wanting more when its all over.



If that's what you think of Full Metal, then you didn't watch enough.  It's got 51 episodes and then ends, and a little less than halfway through, the entire plot gets turned on its head and spirals out of control.  The last 5-10 episodes will make your head explode.


----------



## insein (Nov 1, 2006)

Hobbit said:


> If that's what you think of Full Metal, then you didn't watch enough.  It's got 51 episodes and then ends, and a little less than halfway through, the entire plot gets turned on its head and spirals out of control.  The last 5-10 episodes will make your head explode.



Well from the episodes i did watch of full metal, I gradually lost interest.  Same for Inuyasha.  I was curious to see what happened at the end of Inuyasha since i watched about 60-70 episodes of it.  It turns out that there were 167 episodes and then it abruptly ended in Japan without ever resolving the story.  Talk about a screwjob to the fans.  To anyone that actually watched all 167 episodes, thats just a Big FU from the writers to drag them along for that long and never resolve anything.

Full metal i watched the battles with the humochuli and got bored because they didnt go anywhere.  Then he just all of sudden is transformed to the past? Didnt get it at that point.  I know the story has a culmination from what people have told me (a sad one at that), but i dont have a vested interest anymore in the show.  Only show i ever watched ever single episode of from the very first to the very last was Dragonball/ DBZ/ DBGT.  Obviously most were in japanese but i made it through them all.  It also helps when you have them all right there to watch instead of waiting a week to see the next one.  

Bebop, Shamploo and FLCL reruns captivate me more.  Also I wish they would show the rest of the GITS: 2nd Gig episodes.  They stopped right in the middle of the story.  Most other animes they show are too hard to follow from week to week because, well, Japanese people are weird.


----------



## insein (Nov 6, 2006)

MAn they took Birdman away after only 3 weeks for gay ass Moral Oral?  

Frisky Dingo is hillarious.  I love how they only go on for 5 seconds and he ends up choosing the other guys thing anyway, lol.  

ATHF was alittle weak i thought.  Shake eating a scorpion was funny though.  

Robot Chicken was actually decent.  MArio Bros in Vice City was funny, then Yoshi in Racoon city.  The resident evil fan in me got a kick out of that.


----------



## Dan (Nov 6, 2006)

Aqua Teen was okay, really morbid, though.

Did you see Squidbillies? That show gets better every week, for me anyway.

And not that I guess you care too much, but 12 Oz. Mouse was pretty good. I think there are only three or four episodes of that show left.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 6, 2006)

*Metalocalypse is the best show on tv*period


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 6, 2006)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=82Gn6pjDHos"]Best Entrance Ever[/ame]

Seriously, I cant believe you guys havent mentioned one of the funniest shows out there.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 6, 2006)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=JK3668Tygtg"]The Lengths some will go to get a Ciggerette[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 6, 2006)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=xZR-TNccfI4"]The Groovy gang finds a mystery[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 6, 2006)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=RTM5QFHMHQo"]Awkward[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 6, 2006)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=8lRLLYKjC9s"]I thought the Cold War was over.[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 6, 2006)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ri_daJuIdPQ&mode=related&search="]Henchmen Gearing up[/ame]


----------



## insein (Nov 6, 2006)

I did mention Venture Bros in another Thread i think but it is probably one of my favorite shows on right now.  Its just that the season has been over for 3 weeks now so im coming down alittle from the high.  Have to wait forever to get new episodes though.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 6, 2006)

insein said:


> I did mention Venture Bros in another Thread i think but it is probably one of my favorite shows on right now.  Its just that the season has been over for 3 weeks now so im coming down alittle from the high.  Have to wait forever to get new episodes though.



I know it sucks. This season has been hilarious but Brock hasnt gone on enough killing rampages.


----------



## Dan (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't like Venture Bros. or Metalocalypse, though I can at least sort of stand Venture Brothers. Metalocalypse, I am full of hate before the intro is over. And, I've watched two whole episodes and bits and pieces of some others, so it's not out of lack of trying.

Y'know what was a damn good show? Lucy, Daughter of the Devil. And they only did one episode of it!


----------



## insein (Nov 14, 2006)

Still pissed they stopped Bridman after 3 episodes.  WTF is that about?

Anyway, Frisky Dingo was funny again.  Aqua Teen was interesting to say the least.  They continue with the gross angle though.  

Thats about all i can remember from Sunday.


----------



## Dan (Nov 15, 2006)

Frisky Dingo was good, I officially like it a lot. So many of the characters' dynamics are so similar to Sealab, it's pretty obvious it's the same creative team behind both.

Squidbillies was good as always. It seems like a lot of shows are making fun of Larry the Cable Guy lately. No complaints here!

Aqua Teen does seem to be sticking with the gross angle, which is pretty good, I guess. But, I prefer their more absurdist episodes, like the Love Mummy one, and my all-time favorite, Happy Time Harry.

12 Oz. Mouse was good, in its way. I'm hoping they'll have some sort of wrapping up of what's been going on at the end, they seem to keep mentioning that everything is coming to an end soon.

I am really pissed about Birdman. I know this was supposed to be the final season, but the last episode that was on wasn't the last one altogether, was it? Anyway, Moral Orel was surprisingly good, it actually had more than one joke this time!


----------



## insein (Nov 20, 2006)

Aqua Teen was all over the place.  If they would have just gone with the Grim Reaper thing from the start it would have been better.  but the flashbacks made no sense when they added the Grim Reaper at the end.  I feel they are ruining the show.  Its becoming completely absurd.  I liked the level of absurdity they had because it balanced a loose story with ridiculous antics.  Now its trying to be just ridiculous with no story.

Frisky Dingo was funny but it always feels short.  

Robot Chicken was dumb.  I love Seth Green but i wouldnt mind if this show went away in favor of some other shows.


----------



## Dan (Nov 20, 2006)

I didn't like Aqua Teen either, but next week's looks pretty good. I really think this is a case of them saving all their best ideas for the movie. At least I hope that's what it is.

Everything else was good as usual. Frisky Dingo seems to have a little too much plot to only be a 15-minute show, but oh well.

What do you think of Assy McGee? I think it looks lame, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## insein (Nov 20, 2006)

Dan said:


> I didn't like Aqua Teen either, but next week's looks pretty good. I really think this is a case of them saving all their best ideas for the movie. At least I hope that's what it is.
> 
> Everything else was good as usual. Frisky Dingo seems to have a little too much plot to only be a 15-minute show, but oh well.
> 
> What do you think of Assy McGee? I think it looks lame, but I'll give it a shot.



It almost reminds me of Family Guy's skit with the ass in a sitcom.  I forget what it was called.  It looks corny as hell.  Typical AS show.


----------



## insein (Nov 27, 2006)

K, another half baked aqua teen.

Frisky Dingo is still funny for Killface alone.  Everything out of his mouth is funny because of that brittish accent.  

Everything else i havent watched.


----------



## Dan (Nov 27, 2006)

Aqua Teen was good. Kinda pandered to the stoner crowd a little too much, but still good.

Biggest surprise of the night: Assy McGee was actually really good! The advertisements made it look terrible, but I was laughing out loud almost throughout.

Frisky Dingo was good, I wish that kid slid a bowl off the table in every episode, that's my favorite bit on the show.

Squidbillies was good as usual. 12 Oz. Mouse was what it usually is.


----------



## insein (Dec 4, 2006)

Frisky Dingo was funny again.  Killface being blind asking people for help is great.  Then xander telling the nerds he was going to get the goblin army and the one nerd saying, "He's not getting the goblin army" i thought that part was funny for some reason.  The rest is pretty interesting. It should be a half hour show IMO.  

ATHF was better this week.  Bart Oats angle was great because it made Carl really funny this episode.  It still seemed weak compared to old episodes though.  Doesnt seem like there is much cohesion.  

I keep missing assey mcgee.  Gotta try to tivo it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 4, 2006)

> Frisky Dingo was funny again. Killface being blind asking people for help is great. Then xander telling the nerds he was going to get the goblin army and the one nerd saying, "He's not getting the goblin army" i thought that part was funny for some reason. The rest is pretty interesting. It should be a half hour show IMO.



It's definitely got a more serial feel to it, I'd have no problem with it being a half hour. The guy at the fast food place giving Killface a bag full of rocks was really funny to me for some reason.

I missed Aqua Teen. I'll have to watch it on the fix sometime this week.

Speaking of which, why don't you just watch Assy McGee on there? It was really great again this week. That show was the biggest surprise in a long time, I was ready to really hate it, but it cracked me up again this week. Good stuff!


----------



## insein (Dec 5, 2006)

Dan said:


> It's definitely got a more serial feel to it, I'd have no problem with it being a half hour. The guy at the fast food place giving Killface a bag full of rocks was really funny to me for some reason.
> 
> I missed Aqua Teen. I'll have to watch it on the fix sometime this week.
> 
> Speaking of which, why don't you just watch Assy McGee on there? It was really great again this week. That show was the biggest surprise in a long time, I was ready to really hate it, but it cracked me up again this week. Good stuff!



Forgot about the bag of rocks, lol.  And he asked for it back too when he thought he gave him a $20, lol.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Dec 10, 2006)

just thought i'd pass this along: Amazon.com has Adult Swim dvd's on sale.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/feature/-/1000030391?tag2=tvshowsondvdcom[/ame]


----------



## Dan (Dec 10, 2006)

Awesome, Lefty, I'll definitely be hitting this up when I get paid!


----------



## insein (Dec 12, 2006)

Frisky Dingo was ok this week.  Didnt really set anything up for me.  

ATHF was funnier but still on the weak side.


----------



## Dan (Dec 13, 2006)

I liked Frisky Dingo a lot. This season of Aqua Teen has been way too extreme, like trying way too hard to be shocking or something. Every episode has been extremely vulgar or violent in one way or another, and it's really not in the original spirit of the show at all. I hope it gets better.

Only one episode of 12 Oz. Mouse left! I can't wait until it's out on DVD (I definitely hope that it is).

Assy McGee continues to be hilarious. I really like everything about that show.

Have you seen any previews for Tim and Eric Awesome Show yet? It's a sketch comedy show from the guys that did Tom Goes to the Mayor, looks hilarious.


----------



## insein (Dec 14, 2006)

Dan said:


> I liked Frisky Dingo a lot. This season of Aqua Teen has been way too extreme, like trying way too hard to be shocking or something. Every episode has been extremely vulgar or violent in one way or another, and it's really not in the original spirit of the show at all. I hope it gets better.
> 
> Only one episode of 12 Oz. Mouse left! I can't wait until it's out on DVD (I definitely hope that it is).
> 
> ...



Yes i saw the previews.  ugh.  Like i said i just dont like the dudes from TGTTM.  They just have a different sense of humor then me.  

ATHF is disappointing to say the least.  They really look like they just flung something together and called it a season.  No real thought to the stories.  No real dialogue of any kind.  The old episodes were random actions but they had a central theme to each and the dialogue was excellent in its ridiculousness.  Hopefully this was just a mail it in season because of their movie and then they will make a better season next time.


----------



## Greg Bernhardt (Dec 14, 2006)

insein said:


> Yes i saw the previews.  ugh.  Like i said i just dont like the dudes from TGTTM.  They just have a different sense of humor then me.
> 
> ATHF is disappointing to say the least.  They really look like they just flung something together and called it a season.  No real thought to the stories.  No real dialogue of any kind.  The old episodes were random actions but they had a central theme to each and the dialogue was excellent in its ridiculousness.  Hopefully this was just a mail it in season because of their movie and then they will make a better season next time.



Totally agree, the last season was aweful.  Stopped watching.  Sad since the first few seasons were genius.


----------



## Dan (Dec 14, 2006)

I think we should cut them some slack, though. When Aqua Teen first came out, it was truly revolutionary: there was literally nothing like that on TV at all, period. Now, every other commercial you see is some wacky, absurd situation, at least two or three channels are trying their hand at low-budget animation, etc. Maybe they feel like they have to up the ante some just to set themselves apart.

I think that's why I like TGTTM and 12 Oz. Mouse so much, they are truly unique in every way. As much as I love Frisky Dingo, the whole thing feels like outtakes from Sealab, similar situations and character dynamics, only with different-looking animation.


----------



## Dan (Dec 16, 2006)

Siiiigh.... no more 12 Oz. Mouse. The finale was all I expected it to be, which is to say, it mostly made no sense but I liked it anyway. There were a couple fairly huge revelations in there, and I guess it's possible that there was sort of an explanation to the whole show, but there was no explicit laying out of the cards, which I was happy to see.

Aqua Teen was okay. Who did the voice of Ezekiel? It sounded vaguely like David Cross, but I don't think it was him. The credits just had a fake name.


----------



## insein (Dec 16, 2006)

Dan said:


> I think we should cut them some slack, though. When Aqua Teen first came out, it was truly revolutionary: there was literally nothing like that on TV at all, period. Now, every other commercial you see is some wacky, absurd situation, at least two or three channels are trying their hand at low-budget animation, etc. Maybe they feel like they have to up the ante some just to set themselves apart.
> 
> I think that's why I like TGTTM and 12 Oz. Mouse so much, they are truly unique in every way. As much as I love Frisky Dingo, the whole thing feels like outtakes from Sealab, similar situations and character dynamics, only with different-looking animation.



I was watching the old ATHF episodes during the week.  The difference occurred to me that the most recent episodes are leaning way to heavy on sight gags when the old episodes were alot more about the random things they would say.  The commentary i always felt was the best part because you would have meatwad saying something udner his breath while master shake goes on a rant.  Or Carl would utter things like "Its pissin me off thats what its doing" while shake's spouting about some bullshit.  

This last batch of episodes were really weak compared to even the previous batch.  They need to go back and take a look at the scripts and work more on the jokes and the presentation and less on the freak show.


----------



## Dan (Dec 17, 2006)

insein said:


> I was watching the old ATHF episodes during the week.  The difference occurred to me that the most recent episodes are leaning way to heavy on sight gags when the old episodes were alot more about the random things they would say.  The commentary i always felt was the best part because you would have meatwad saying something udner his breath while master shake goes on a rant.  Or Carl would utter things like "Its pissin me off thats what its doing" while shake's spouting about some bullshit.
> 
> This last batch of episodes were really weak compared to even the previous batch.  They need to go back and take a look at the scripts and work more on the jokes and the presentation and less on the freak show.



Maybe they see the early episodes' reliance on sound instead of sight as a bad thing, as I'm sure that was mainly due to budgetary constraints keeping the "animation" to a minimum.


----------



## insein (Dec 17, 2006)

Dan said:


> Maybe they see the early episodes' reliance on sound instead of sight as a bad thing, as I'm sure that was mainly due to budgetary constraints keeping the "animation" to a minimum.



then they are way over thinking it.  If they had the sight gags with the same nonstop hillarious banter then it would be fine.  There seems to be too much down time in each episode though.  Too much time in between talking makes it feel awkward.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thought the Season Finale for Metaloclypse was pretty good. leaves alot of questions though.


----------



## Dan (Dec 19, 2006)

Still no thoughts on who did Ezekiel's voice?


----------



## insein (Dec 19, 2006)

Who was it?  I couldnt tell if it was anyone i heard from other shows.  That episode was pretty good.  It was closer to the classic style of Aqua teen.  A decent story with funny quips thrown in.  The chess dragon was funny.

Frisky Dingo was much better this week.  The one guys kids having the helmets on too was funny.  I thought the best part was when they shot the evil twin because the story was already fucked up as it was without the evil twin bullshit.  lol.


----------



## Annie (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/10890113/detail.html#




> Crews Respond To Bridges, Hospital
> Jamy Pombo, Senior News Editor
> 
> POSTED: 2:08 pm EST January 31, 2007
> ...


----------



## insein (Jan 31, 2007)

I saw that.  It achieved its goal.  Everyone in the country will know what Aqua Teen is now.


----------

